# New to vaping



## Reaper (27/3/16)

Good day
I am currently struggling to quit smoking
Tried a friends kit and liked it but was to bulky.

Think he used a twisp but was a thick one..
I like the look of the twisp edge but read there to many faults or to expensive.

Are there any similar devices you guys would recomend?
Looking for a good penstyle device with food mtl type draw..
Thx


----------



## shaunnadan (27/3/16)

HI

Welcome to the forum ! 

I would consider the Joytech ego AIO

Decent battery , mtl draw, super simple and easy to use and at an amazing price 

Vape King stock them

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Reaper (27/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> HI
> 
> Welcome to the forum !
> 
> ...


 

Hey ..would that be similar to the ego one?


----------



## DarkSide (27/3/16)

Howzit @Reaper Warm Welcome to the forum, so good to see that you want to quit the "stinkies". As regards your question to a kit, firstly, it is a 'no-no" to a Twisp, I too thought I would want a "pen-style" device but the "learned ones" on the forum pointed me in the correct direction, secondly, I am sure the experienced members can answer your question as to a pen-style device. I started with a iStick 50 watt and Arctic sub-ohm tank, believe me, in my case, was actually "too small" for me after a month, as you "get-into" the vaping journey, your "needs and wants" change and you adapt accordingly, together with support (and experience) from the members on this amazing forum.
Good Luck to you on your vaping journey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/3/16)

DarkSide said:


> Howzit @Reaper As regards your question to a kit, firstly, it is a 'no-no" to a Twisp, I too thought I would want a "pen-style" device but the "learned ones" on the forum pointed me in the correct direction, secondly, I am sure the experienced members can answer your question as to a pen-style device. I started with a iStick 50 watt and Arctic sub-ohm tank, believe me, in my case, was actually "too small" for me after a month, as you "get-into" the vaping journey, your "needs and wants" change and you adapt accordingly,



I'd support wot 'e said. For 2 reasons.

1) I've seen too many fail in quitting smoking with intro pen-style devices. Then they quit vaping and go back to smoking. IME they simply don't supply the 'nic-kick' required in those circumstances. Just my humble opinion.

2) It turns out, if you do carry on vaping past a couple of weeks, that starting cheap is starting expensive. More often than not, these devices are upgraded to next level devices within weeks, then upgraded again and again. I ended up with boxes full of brand new evods, clearomizers, tanks and coils that will never ever see the light of day again.

Darkside's suggestion would seem to me to be a good starting point. You'll probably still upgrade pretty soon, but at least not from the very ground floor and your chances of quitting smoking will be much higher. IMHO of course.


----------



## Reaper (27/3/16)

Hey thx for all the replies...but still intrested in the pen style devices..

Just saw a kit called ijust start plus..any one have advise on that?


----------



## Alex (27/3/16)

Reaper said:


> Hey thx for all the replies...but still intrested in the pen style devices..
> 
> Just saw a kit called ijust start plus..any one have advise on that?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarkSide (27/3/16)

Good review on these devices, from a lady that belly-dances to metal. I must admit that I have never seen these devices before.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (27/3/16)

Reaper said:


> Hey ..would that be similar to the ego one?



Not exactly...

The battery and tank is 1 unit. It has a cubis style coil system

There is 2 parts pretty much, bottom = tank and battery and top is


Reaper said:


> Hey ..would that be similar to the ego one?



It's a huge improvement on the ego one, but there are some similarities. 

For all purposes it's a mech mod, so no variable voltage but it has some electronic fail safes similar to an ijust or subvod battery. 

The ego one used the ego one mini tank. It was retched! Constantly leaking , gurgling, and all manners of kak was associated with that tank. The Clr rebuildable coils we're slightly better. 

This has a built in tank. The coils are similar to the cubis design. (The cubis rebuild able base also works on this tank)

No the con to a built in tank is cleaning it. You can just dismantle everything and give it all a good rinse. But since it has the cubis coil system you can make a bit of a plan when you pull the coils out. 

The mod offers a decent battery life and at its price you could just buy 2 if you a serious chain Vaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (27/3/16)

Here's a slightly different view point on the "bigger is better" recommendations floating around.

Case 1 - you satisfy your cigarette craving and you find it adequate enough. I have many friends who have small ego styled devices and love it. They have no need to upgrade and have purchased enough coils it last them a lifetime. They never rebuild, and love the basic 50/50 juices. They are true vapers who have proven that you can quit smoking, lead a healthier lifestyle and save money. 

Case 2 - the once and for all mod. Here I'm calling out @Alex , @Rob Fisher and @Silver 

Imagine you were told right in the beginning to get yourself a reo instead of every single bit of gear we have bought and it would satisfy you to all ends.... To make a R3k investment right in the beginning sounds a bit ridiculous! especially when you thinking to yourself that it's a lot to spend on a chance that it's going to work for you.

*note - I'm not saying this as a reosmods endorsement but rather that advising to go big is sometimes better than every smaller to medium mod available...

We NOW with experience can answer that buying that reo long ago would have been a god send, but one of the things that make us veterans is that we have bought almost everything. We surpass the basic requirements of quitting smoking and have embraced vaping as a hobbyist activity.

Just food for thought....

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Reaper (27/3/16)

Hey thx for the good reply..the joytech aio sounds good..

What i have read about is mtl and lung hits..and mtl is good for ex smokers..

Would this device be good for that


----------



## shaunnadan (27/3/16)

Reaper said:


> Hey thx for the good reply..the joytech aio sounds good..
> 
> What i have read about is mtl and lung hits..and mtl is good for ex smokers..
> 
> Would this device be good for that


Mtl "simulates" the draw similar to that of a cigarette


----------



## Lord Vetinari (27/3/16)

Reaper said:


> Hey thx for the good reply..the joytech aio sounds good..
> 
> What i have read about is mtl and lung hits..and mtl is good for ex smokers..
> 
> Would this device be good for that



99.5 percent of vapers are ex-smokers. And 80 percent of us use bigger mods and tank setups. The reasons for ME PERSONALLY were as follows:

An electronic cig is a whole new ballgame from a normal cig. You want to quit smoking you will have to accept that vaping works in a whole different manner. A pen style device can be compared to smoking a cig with a broken filter. No warmth. No satisfaction. 

Second, nicotine as a pure substance and not combusted just doesn't KICK. You want a system that can deliver adequate amounts from the word go or you will find yourself falling back to the stinkies. 

Big reason to go for a nice box mod to start is you will be replacing an ADDICTION with a HOBBY. 

And lastly, a box mod and tank setup is the only way to tweak your experience to something to suit you personally. 

That all being said, if it is the convenience of small size you are after there are many options even better than a pen style device.

A Tesla Nano box mod with a Subtank Nano tank setup is more convenient to carry than a tall pen style setup. It will be as noticeable as a phone. Battery will last you a few days on a full charge using a Subtank at the usual 25 to 30 watts. And you will still shell out under 1500 bucks. 

We have a 40 iStick around the house. Smaller than a box of smokes. There are many, MANY, great options for you. Take your time researching. Nothing beats being tobacco free so make the right choice from the outset.


----------



## Silver (27/3/16)

Hi @Reaper
Welcome to the forum and congrats on wanting to stop the stinkies

First thing - you can do it!
Many of us have

I did it on the Twisp Clearo for a few months - and the equipment nowadays (even the small pen style gear) is way better.

Just remember though that the device is one part of the solution

The other part is the juice. 
This is very important

You need two things
- the right strength (depending on the device, you may need 12mg or even 18mg) 
- two flavours you ABSOLUTELY love

So try go to a retailer where you can try out lots of juices and get a few you like. You are in CT, so maybe try get to Vape Cartel and/or Foggas Vape Lounge. These retailers will likely have several liquids you can test out. 

All the best and let us know how it goes...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Duffie12 (27/3/16)

I actually think my Ego One with the CLR coils is pretty great. Never had any leaking or gurgling. I got the CT version so you get a constant wattage. In other words for a 1 ohm coil you get 15 Watts but if you pop in the 0.5 ohm coils it gets set to 25 Watts. The one I have is a 2200 mah battery which is also pretty decent. You also get a VT version where you can set it to low, medium or high and get, for example, 20W for the 1 ohm coil. Oh, and they can do temp control with Ni and Ti coils.

So I might be the only one here but I'm very happy with mine and sing its praises. Maybe the later tanks which came with the CT and VT versions are better or it is the CLR coils which make the difference but I haven't had any problems.

No reason not to have one as a portable in your collection along with a box mod, which is what I have.

At the time I was recommended a Nautilus mini, a subtank mini or the Ego One. Oh, I also had an aerotank 2 which was terrible. I tried the Subtank mini but I didn't like it (may have been the wattage it was set to or the coils chosen but it wasn't for me...). Tried the Ego One with the CLR coils and thought it was great. I then went and bought my own and I'm very happy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reaper (27/3/16)

Hey been looking at the joytech aoi..seems like a easy simple device..has anyone on the forum used it?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (28/3/16)

@Silver makes a VERY good point. My sis and her boyfriend were around over the weekend. Both gave up on their Twisp style devices. So I cleaned out their carto's and wicks and coils, and had my mod boxes and tanks over to show them some really cool gear. Got to talking, realized they didnt even know what nic level they were vaping. 
So I filled up the guy's carto with some 12mg Lemon Bar. Eye opener. In his opinion if he had juice like this all the time he would never have gone back to smoking. 

Starting off with a good juice is actually more important than the atty and mod setup. I am going to help my sis and them secure a supply of a nice 12mg NET. Cant watch them choking down them stinkies.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari (28/3/16)

Reaper said:


> Hey been looking at the joytech aoi..seems like a easy simple device..has anyone on the forum used it?


No experience with that particular device, but Joyetech impress me with their build quality every time. It is a company I trust enough to order their gear over the web, as odds are I wont find much at fault with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reaper (28/3/16)

Ok thx for the reply..
I found it for 500 at vap mob..so now just to decide if it is the device for me..will do some more research


----------



## Reaper (28/3/16)

And which juice would you recommend


----------



## Lehan (28/3/16)

Look into the kangertech subvod. It's r620 at vapeking. Imo it's definitely worth looking at. Welcome to the forum. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSide (28/3/16)

@shaunnadan What a legend of a quote: "_but one of the things that make us veterans is that we have bought almost everything." _I am still trying to buy everything, just when you think you have the best set-up, those vendors tempt us again....and again....Started with one vaping draw, now have a small cupboard......

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## shaunnadan (28/3/16)

DarkSide said:


> @shaunnadan What a legend of a quote: "_but one of the things that make us veterans is that we have bought almost everything." _I am still trying to buy everything, just when you think you have the best set-up, those vendors tempt us again....and again....Started with one vaping draw, now have a small cupboard......



I had a packet, a box , a bag, a drawer , a cupboard.... And now a room ! 

Wait till your man cave has more vape related gear then anything else!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (28/3/16)

Reaper said:


> Good day
> I am currently struggling to quit smoking
> Tried a friends kit and liked it but was to bulky.
> 
> ...


All the advise by the forum members is on point as usual.You can't go wrong w/ any of the mentioned mods-tanks.Do remember a high enough nic. level,(I started at 18mg.) and give it a chance.Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reaper (29/3/16)

Hey thx for all the advise ,leaning towards the joytech aio,,all you tube videos says its good for mtl ,,but the coils it comes with are 0,6 and most of vendors only sell the 0,5 ..would those be good for mtl hits?


----------



## Caveman (29/3/16)

All very good advice. Really helped/still helps me loads.. I just want to add a quick 2c since I'm just over a month off the stinkies now thanks to vaping. It has to be a mindset change when you want to quit. You have to commit, but it happens without you realizing it. I thought to myself let me give this a try and see if it works. 2 weeks in I couldn't even think of going back to smoking again. I jumped from trying to quit smoking to obtaining a new hobby and I love it. It took me about a week and a half to completely get over the triggers. For me it was after dinner with coffee.. Used to be my favorite smoke of the day, now I just drip some delicious desert and I have pudding after dinner in an instant and since I'm lactose intolerant, I can now vape deserts and milky things without fear . Just keep at it, if you feel a trigger, just vape through it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## shaunnadan (29/3/16)

Reaper said:


> Hey thx for all the advise ,leaning towards the joytech aio,,all you tube videos says its good for mtl ,,but the coils it comes with are 0,6 and most of vendors only sell the 0,5 ..would those be good for mtl hits?



they will work fine. 

whats important for MTL is the restrictive airflow which the AIO has. the 0.5 coil allows you to use a slightly lower nic and still get the fix you need.


----------



## Silver (29/3/16)

Caveman said:


> All very good advice. Really helped/still helps me loads.. I just want to add a quick 2c since I'm just over a month off the stinkies now thanks to vaping. It has to be a mindset change when you want to quit. You have to commit, but it happens without you realizing it. I thought to myself let me give this a try and see if it works. 2 weeks in I couldn't even think of going back to smoking again. I jumped from trying to quit smoking to obtaining a new hobby and I love it. It took me about a week and a half to completely get over the triggers. For me it was after dinner with coffee.. Used to be my favorite smoke of the day, now I just drip some delicious desert and I have pudding after dinner in an instant and since I'm lactose intolerant, I can now vape deserts and milky things without fear . Just keep at it, if you feel a trigger, just vape through it.



Agree with you @Caveman
Your post sums it up so well!

Quitting the stinkies with vaping is much easier - but it still does require a mindset shift and some willpower.
Congrats on your overcoming of the after dinner cig urge.


----------



## Ernest (29/3/16)

Reaper said:


> most of vendors only sell the 0,5



This device is still new, only landed last week so give the vendors some time. They will stock coil for this soon. The 0.5Ohm coils, I guess is for the Cubis, but also fits this device.


----------



## Waine (29/3/16)

Almost everything has been said here. In a nutshell, avoid the Twisp if possible. Go to a brick and mortar (Non-Twisp) vaping vendor, chat to the salesperson/s, ask their advice, try out stuff, then buy. When I decided to leave the cigarettes for good, I forked out R2000 for a Twisp Aero, a spare (big) battery, a spare dedicated charger, 4 spare coils and 2 bottles of juice. Looking back, if I were in a shop such as Sir Vape with R2000, I could have picked up something much better for that money.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Reaper (29/3/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Reaper (29/3/16)

So i went for it..lol super excited to get home and try it out..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan (29/3/16)

Reaper said:


> View attachment 49536
> 
> 
> So i went for it..lol super excited to get home and try it out..



and the juice ?????


----------



## Caveman (29/3/16)

Reaper said:


> View attachment 49536
> 
> 
> So i went for it..lol super excited to get home and try it out..



Congratulations  that's awesome. What juice did you get with it? Keep us updated on your experiences with it


----------



## Lehan (29/3/16)

Congrats!! Enjoy

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/3/16)

Nice one @Reaper
Very nice looking device.
Now your journey starts.
Remember we are all or have been on the same boat as you and if hundreds and thousands of people have converted to vaping world wide so can you.
Vape on brother...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reaper (29/3/16)

Well did not get any juice cz well there are are crazy amount of them out there..i busy of mine gave me some rocket sheep torus i think..6mg..will try it out and let you all know


----------



## Reaper (29/3/16)

Lol now i am stuck says i should prime the coil but got no idea where to drop the juice on the coil any help?


----------



## Andre (29/3/16)

Reaper said:


> Lol now i am stuck says i should prime the coil but got no idea where to drop the juice on the coil any help?


Unscrew the coil unit. Drip a few drops in there - see black arrow. Assemble. Fill with juice to the max mark. Screw on top cap with coil head. Let it stand for about 5 minutes. Take a few drags without pressing the power button - adjust air at the same time to suit you. Now vape it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

